# still a newbie



## Newbie_wan_kenobi (May 29, 2015)

For the second year now I was given a plant this one is in much better shape then the last one by far. my buddy who gave it to me didn't know the gender so I took a few pics hoping that someone can help or maybe it's still to early???? Last year's attempts failed because he messed up the flowering process and then handed over to me to learn with I guess. But here is the plant I have now he "pinched" the branch and I have no idea if it's a good thing or not so any help u can offer will be better than were I am now.View attachment IMAG1392.jpg


View attachment IMAG1394.jpg


View attachment IMAG1395.jpg


View attachment IMAG1396.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 29, 2015)

I don't see any sign of sex yet and I would not expect to see any.  Outdoor plants respond to the outdoor light hours.  As we have so many hours of daylight and the days are getting longer, the plant is going to veg and not show sex.  After the summer solstice, as the days start getting shorter, this signals the plant to start producing flowers.  It will be probably be sometime in late July or August before it sexes.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 30, 2015)

:yeahthat:


----------



## RubyRed (May 30, 2015)

I believe they show "pre flower" prior to light change. you just need to look for them. My Outdoor show when they are mature enough.  The Pinching dont hurt the plant as ya see it opens the plant up.  This is called "Super cropping". the pinching also slows the plant down a spell


----------



## Rosebud (May 30, 2015)

Good luck this year.  You need alternating nodes usually before they show. I have some showing preflowers... mojo to you.


----------



## Newbie_wan_kenobi (May 30, 2015)

thanks for the words and help i have done tons of reading by im not that type of person that comprehends that i am more of a hands on even though i watch youtube videos which help somewhat it would be nice to have someone who knew exactly what they are doing so i can ask along the way. does this plant need any form of pruning right now?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 30, 2015)

No, no pruning.

I can understand being hands-on, but there is a lot that you can only get from reading.  and it is far harder to correct screw-up than it is to prevent them.  Take short notes you can look back on.  You need to understand what nutrients it needs, how much, and when (they are different for vegging and for flowering), how and when to "prune", training techniques, the importance of pH, etc, etc.  This is a long old process--you won't be ready to harvest until fall and there are a lot of things that can go wrong along the way.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 30, 2015)

Just remember,,,,Leaves are the plants Solar Panels.  It needs them to get Energy from the Sun.


----------

